# Tom Stoltman (21 years old) dead lifts 390 kg!



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Tom Stoltman,younger brother of scotlands strongest man Luke, pulled a 390 kg deadlift,tonight,in training.

this boy is worth keeping an eye on as he is definitely going to be on the world stage if he keeps progressing like he has been.hes only 21 years old and he's getting stronger by the week.

Came a close second to his brother in scotlands strongest man,last week.

The lift is on his Facebook page.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> Tom Stoltman,younger brother of scotlands strongest man Luke, pulled a 390 kg deadlift,tonight,in training.
> 
> this boy is worth keeping an eye on as he is definitely going to be on the world stage if he keeps progressing like he has been.hes only 21 years old and he's getting stronger by the week.
> 
> ...


didnt he beat his brother on stones aswell ? Definitely a lot of good strongmen coming out of the UK


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> didnt he beat his brother on stones aswell ? Definitely a lot of good strongmen coming out of the UK


Yes,he narrowly beat Luke on the stones and Luke is no slouch!

Luke is a little but more explosive and mobile,but I think Tom is going to start eclipsing him at some point.

he also has age and his height(6' 9") on his side.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Fcuk me!!


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Tom just took 3rd place in uks,at 21 years old,and runner up in the uk juniors,the following day.

only missed out on the top spot,in the juniors, by 1 point.

considering he had 3 days of competing,in the uks, before the junior competition,that's impressive.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Is he using Tommy Bananas hollow plates?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to intrude - but it looks like the middle of there back is just going to go 'ping'
Is that normal? I know nothing about strongman lifts etc..


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

On a max form doesn't matter


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't like how hitching is allowed, takes away from the lift imo and just overall makes it look unprofessional.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

BTS93 said:


> Sorry to intrude - but it looks like the middle of there back is just going to go 'ping'
> Is that normal? I know nothing about strongman lifts etc..


Hard to maintain decent form when you're shooting for your 1RM.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Chrisallan said:


> he also has age and his height(6' 9") on his side.


 21. 6' 9 and has Scotlands best there to guide him - could do big things!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I don't like how hitching is allowed, takes away from the lift imo and just overall makes it look unprofessional.


 It's not a PL meet, it's strongman, it's moving weight from A to B regardless of form.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Keeps that back with that curve he won't be moving 150kg from AtoB look at Eddie hall deadlift he keeps lower back neutral, let shoulders curl forwards of course it lowers distance to move the bar but never bend that lower back


 Look at Pete Rubish deadlifting 360kg+ with an arch in his back. His lower back may be more than strong enough to cope with any arching he does.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

6'9" and can lift 390kg. Imagine fighting the fvcker


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> 6'9" and can lift 390kg. Imagine fighting the fvcker


 Are you @trey1?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

wow what a lift!


----------

